# Silly YouTube question: need help to sign into YouTube in my TM3



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

While waiting in my car (as my copilot sees her doctor), I like to catch up on my YouTube videos.

However, I have tried to "sign in" (via my Google account) while in my TM3 and Google says it will not allow me to do so because (insert computer security excuse here).

So I end up doing simple Google searches for my various YouTube channels and end up watching via that hack.

Luddite question of the week:

Is there any way I can log onto my Google account via the UI in my TM3? 

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This has been discussed before. It's a bug that happens from time to time. Here's the workaround

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...es-youtube-app-and-browser.14986/#post-275427


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> This has been discussed before. It's a bug that happens from time to time. Here's the workaround
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...es-youtube-app-and-browser.14986/#post-275427


Awesome, thanks.


----------

